# Anonymous June Challenge: "Apologies"



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 1, 2019)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

*As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's *anonymous *challenge as chosen by moi is: *Apologies

*You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

*Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me*, *Chester's Daughter**, **so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of June at 7pm EST.

*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 4, 2019)

Sorry


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 7, 2019)

*Final Prayer of Fr. Cedric of Ulster*

O Father God of greatest might
who dwells within eternal light,
or rather you, being Light itself,
illumine Eternity with Yourself -
I stand before you now unveiled
beholding where in life I failed:
Ninety years I had by grace
to seek your bright and holy face,
to serve you as I thought I should
and to do my fellow man some good.
But with the good, I did more ill,
sought my own and not your will.
I see it all: the grief, the pain,
the joy in others I have slain,
unknowingly, yes, at the time,
but now I know my every crime.
Repair the damage I have done
upon the earth, beneath the sun.
Every person I have slighted,
every good thing I have blighted,
wash and renew now through your Word,
through your Son whose prayer you heard
to make Creation new again
freed from every stain of sin.
O recreate my little life,
bring new goodness out of strife;
the pain I caused, please now forgive
so eternally I with you may live.
Amen.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 8, 2019)

*A Touch of Grace*

lying lips

deceitful eyes
but you had the grace  

to apologise
breeding will out


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 12, 2019)

*
-plausible deniability-*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 12, 2019)

*The Apology (Mature Content/Language)*

The fan exhales a steady breeze
enticing wisps of spun gold
to dance across 
a plum-hued cheek.
Strands twirl
in a tickling tango.

Purple lips plumped -
not by collagen -
stretch just a bit.
Fractured nose crinkles
and forehead furrows
as she winces.
Battered faces are not
suited for smiles.

Right arm dressed in plaster
screams in unison
with six shattered ribs
while her ruptured eardrums
blessfully block rasping breath.

The bulk of the heavyweight
for whom she serves as a bag
darkens the doorway.
A cord is yanked
stilling dancing strands.
Lips and nerves begin to quiver
her broken body now stiffer
than her unsigned cast.

Tracks of teeth
left upon her left arm
peek from beneath
a sailboat-speckled
hospital gown
as fingers with nails
ripped from their beds
accept his proffered bouquet.

Her throbbing hand
is cupped then compressed
piercing palm with thorns
as he subtly persuades her
to embrace his apology.

Blackened eyes
in bowed head
water blood-hued blooms
with silent saline rain.
Bandaged bridge
is forcibly pressed
onto drooping petals.

Inhaling deeply
as instructed
all she smells
is shit.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2019)

*
NEW AGE TODDLER*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2019)

*
SINCERITY*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2019)

*Our Sick Child*

ill earth
frail, falling, failing
ball of sliding silt
losing memory 
of fiery rainbows and pink petunias. 
or the purity
of white ruffles sewn to water rocks;
the pleasures 
of a friendly sun.

ill earth
your bountiful body 
of give and give.
now sallow, 
inside the choking plastic box of gray
your parents left to you 
while they 
went out to play.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2019)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

